# Troxel Long Spring saddle before & after cleaning



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

Bought this Deep Red Troxel saddle for my 1927 Stutz but it’s a little smaller than the Hartford one I have so not sure if I’m using it or not until the bike gets closer to completion and I can see how it looks & feels on the bike. This saddle came off the recently parted “RARE! Early 1900's Prewar Columbia Harley Indian Motorbike Mens Bicycle” from Bicyclebones on ebay, the one with the Indian style flared fenders but this was a 1917-1920 Westfield manufactured store branded bike.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=370696048397

What I wanted to show here is bringing the original color back out after a good cleaning.  You can see faint hints of the original color in the second before pic.  The after pics are after an hour of work with a good stiff brush & cleaners. I still have to remove the chassis, which will get repainted.

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## chitown (Dec 5, 2012)

Gary,

That's a great looking saddle.

 I hope Dave doesn't think about posting and deleting his posts for no other reason than to swear... that would be typical Dave it he did though.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank You again Chris.  I may swear along with Dave just for the heck of it!!!


----------



## chitown (Dec 5, 2012)

You can use fabric paint to touch up the frayed edges. Kinda like an antique painting would be restored, gently and keeping as much original as possible while still improving the overall look.

Chris


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2012)

Deleted post.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2012)

I feel like writing "Well Hell", for no particular reason.


----------



## chitown (Dec 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Don't feel bad Gary. Chris has been waiting forever to put these words "either whether leather or pleather" together in one sentence. Plus, I got to add "together".





Dave, 

In short, I must report that I don't remember saying anything of the sort.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2012)

chitown said:


> Dave,
> 
> In short, I must report that I don't remember saying anything of the sort.




????? What are you talking about ?????


----------



## chitown (Dec 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Deleted post.




I had a feeling you would do that!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I feel like writing "Well Hell", for no particular reason.




Me too Dave & I started this chaos LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread is worse than anything Vince could have EVER concocted!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> This thread is worse than anything Vince could have EVER concocted!




I agree & I concocted it!!!!!  I would say I'm now proud of it if I didn't feel so STUPID!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> This thread is worse than anything Vince could have EVER concocted!




Just wait 'til Vince chimes in. BTW Gary, that seat looks absolutely amazing! Great work!


----------



## vincev (Dec 5, 2012)

Its time to chime in but I dont know WTF this is all about except that it is messed up because Dave put his 2 cents worth in.I will have more to say once I figure out what the hell this is all about and i am not under the influence of liquor.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe I am a jerk for saying, but the saddle looked better to me before you cleaned it.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

Must say I agree - (not that Chris is a jerk) but I like the color old leather acquires with age.  But hey Gary, it's your project and this is the look you're going for so good for you - the transformation with cleaning is pretty amazing.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 6, 2012)

It looks great gary! just wish I would have gotten the fenders off the parted bike for my pope


----------



## chitown (Dec 6, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> ...I like the color old leather acquires with age.




That's just it... it's not leather... It's pleather, plastic coated canvas for any kind of weather. I think this is where we tie in Vince and Dave's "USED saddle" threads and burn this thread to the ground... OK I'll start:

Gary, By removing 80+ years of butt grime from possibly a famous naked bike rider from the 30's you have also removed the value to people who seek out aged/patinaed butt stains, but I guess that's the chance we take when choosing a level of restoration. I happen to like Gary's choice, but also enjoy looking (from a distance, in a museum type setting) at a well patinaed saddle.

All the Best in this Holiday Season,

Chris


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2012)

@$(^^%**^%$!@(()...I)()%$&*(#&^%)))$% so there.I'm not like you Dave and delete my cuss words!I'm not a wuss.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

chitown said:


> That's just it... it's not leather... It's pleather, plastic coated canvas for any kind of weather.




Well then, I sit corrected!  And in the spirit of burning this thread closer to the ground, if I were to use the seat (whether leather or pleather) for a dinner plate, I'd definitly go with a cleaning.  But to place on a bike, I'd stay with the stains left by a distant naked rider.  ('course, we all know what they say about opinions...)


----------



## chitown (Dec 6, 2012)

Actually, it would be pretty easy to take the cleaned version and add a patina look by doing washes with thinned out dark tinted paint. Then you can have the look of a well worn saddle and none of the sanitary concerns.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

I just spread some bacon grease on mine, and let my dog lick them clean.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I just spread some bacon grease on mine, and let my dog lick them clean.




Okay, either Dave or Vince...wait for it...wait for it...


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I just spread some bacon grease on mine, and let my dog lick them clean.




A tip that you picked up from Penthouse Forum?


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2012)

Dave could not resist and take the high road.Dave ,you bring down the integrity of this forum.I would NEVER insinuate Brian doing that .Brian have you tried that?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2012)

Now they're sucking more members and threads into their black hole of insanity.


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> ('course, we all know what they say about opinions...)




It makes an OP out of IN and IONS?


----------



## OldRider (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm having my Huffman longspring saddle recovered( troxel I think), an old leather shoe repair guy agreed to do it if I'd bring him the leather. Its not back yet so I can't show pics but I got to dig through the hides at work and chose " distressed calf skin", it will look well worn and used while actually being new. Pics to follow when I get it back.


----------

